# went thru 2 pair of 2016 malavita's this year



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

I love the look and feel of the 2016 malavita wings. but the high backs keep breaking over and over on me. Burton keeps sending more. anyone else had this problem? 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope. Are you letting the lift run them over?


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

nope. the adjuster for the angle the place where the threads go in them are stripping and sending the metal adjuster piece down into itself and jamming up the high back and snapping when heading Down MTn. there is a little white piece in the that keeps coming out too. 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Weird. So far no problems with my 2017 Vita wingbacks. No problems with my buddy's 2016 Vitas and 2015 Vita wingbacks either.


----------

